# Problemi con fglrx scheda Ati

## blade_77

Ciao a tutti, dopo un po' di test vari ed un reinstallazione da capo di gentoo rieccomi qui.

Buon anno a tutti.....

Ho fatto grandi passi grazie a gentoo ed alla infinita documentazioni esistente...tuttavia ogni tanto mi perdo e non riesco a ritrovare il capo della matassa   :Crying or Very sad: 

Comunque, vengo al punto :

Ho una scheda ati x800 con 256Mb di ram, lspci mi dice che la Gpu è una R423, ho googolato per un po per vedere se qualcuno aveva i miei stessi problemi ma non sono riuscito a trovare una spiegazione....

non riesco a far partire X.....appena do il comando 

```
startx
```

 lo schermo diventa nero e non c'è più modo di tornare in modalità testo neanche a piangere.

Ho dovuto impostare in /etc/portage/package.keywords  ~amd64 altrimenti con emerge ati-drivers mi scaricava i vecchi driver...dandomi un errore in compilazione....però una volta fatto questo tutto fila liscio...

Ho configurato con xconfig xorg.conf, dopo di che l'ho editato a mano per aggiustare la configurazione al mio caso.

poi :

```

eselect opengl set ati
```

ho provato già mille impostazioni diverse ma non capisco dove sbaglio....

Qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi? PLEASE

----------

## blade_77

Almeno qualcuno mi sa consigliare un url dove poter trovare altra documentazione?

----------

## randomaze

Il log di X da qualche errore? O warning strani?

Hai provato a modificare con le impostazioni del driver in xorg.conf per vedere se si tratta di qualche settaggio "strano"?

----------

## blade_77

Nessun messaggio strano....schermata nera e niente da fare se non spegnere il pc...

Ho seguito passo passo il wiki per Ati su AMD64 ma non va, poi ho provato con il wiki per Ati, naturalmente impostando i valori di volta in volta nel kernel etc....l'unico risultato positivo è che adesso la schermata da monitor spento diventa monitor nero acceso, ma non mi lascia terminare X in nessun modo se non con ctrl+alt+canc che crea un reboot della macchina....aiutatemi vi prego!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

ah..dimenticavo prima con 

```
aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 mi creava un file xorg.conf.xxxx0 ma adesso non lo crea più mi dice che xorg.conf è stato trovato e "nothing to be done" ----> "niente è stato fatto"

----------

## Ic3M4n

ci fai vedere l'xorg.conf? possibilmente senza tutti i commenti. magari il problema è li dentro.

----------

## blade_77

Innanzi tutto posto la sezione sulla quale ho dei dubbi, se poi secondo voi è tutto corretto vi posto tutto l'xorg.conf :

```
# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Ati_X800"

    VendorName   "Ati"

    BoardName   "X800_GTO"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "fglrx"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

    BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Ati_X800"

    Driver      "fglrx"

   # unsupported card

    VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

Secondo me ho commesso degli errori nel settare questa parte...però anche quando lasciavo di default i risultati di xconfigure il problema era lo stesso se non peggiore.....

----------

## Ic3M4n

stando a quanto hai scritto hai due sezioni device chiamate Ati_X800. xorg potrebbe fare casini. inoltre io rimuoverei se decidi di utilizzare la prima conf la linea relativa al busid. solitamente serve se xorg non riesce a rilevare il device automaticamente.

ps: grazie per aver eliminato i commenti.

----------

## blade_77

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: grazie per aver eliminato i commenti.

 

Grazie a te per la risposta, comunque i commenti ho preferito lasciarli in questa sottosezione di xorg.conf per far capire bene bene come lo avevo configurato, per il resto del file li ho eliminati tutti......e ho preferito non postare tutto per evitare di rendere il tutto illeggibile.

----------

## blade_77

Fatto, come prima in tutti i casi, sia con solo la prima sezione con o senza busid, che con solo la seconda...come prima...devo sempre riavviare.

Non esiste una combinazione di tasti per tornare in modalità testo? ogni volta mi tocca premere ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Merlink

Usi il framebuffer per la console?

Io ho ati sia su pc che notebook, in entrambi, con framebuffer attivo, il pc freeza con X...

prova a disabilitare il framebuffer in console.

----------

## blade_77

...ehmm scusa la mia ignoranza, ma cosa è il framebuffer? dove lo trovo?...non mi picchiate vi prego   :Embarassed: 

----------

## blade_77

Esiste un sistema per eliminare tutti pacchetti che ho installati per xorg e ati per ricominciare da capo? secondo me ho messo qualcosa di troppo....forse anche xorg-drm e non credo serva....oppure non cambia niente?

Grazie

PS : il framebuffer dove lo trovo?

----------

## Merlink

Il framebuffer per la console, te ne accorgi se Ã¨ attivo o meno...

Se Ã¨ attivo, durante la parte precedente all'avvio di X, la console si vede ben definita, senza pixel grossi quanto un dito.

Se non Ã¨ attivo, la console si vede uno schifo, hai leggere grosse e sgranatissime.

Se anche hai installato qualcosa id troppo, non cambia molto...ti allego il mio xorg (Ati X1600pro + Monitor 19")

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[1]" Above "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Volito2" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        SubSection "extmod"

            Option      "xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XKbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Volito2"

        Driver      "wacom"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

        Option      "Type" "stylus"

        Option      "USB" "on"

#       Option      "Mode" "relative"

#       Option      "Vendor" "Wacom"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "AOC"

        ModelName    "9G"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "AGPMode" "8"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option          "no_accel"      "no"

        Option          "no_dri"        "no"

        Option      "mtrr" "off"

        Option      "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option          "UseFastTLS"    "1"

        BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[1]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

        Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[1]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[1]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "XVideo" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Ci sono alcuni "esperimenti" lasciati in sospeso, ma cmq funziona.

bye bye

(P.S.: il framebuffer si disabilita nel kernel)

----------

## blade_77

...ma la mia scheda è Pci-express....cambia qualcosa?

----------

## xveilsidex

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, dopo un po' di test vari ed un reinstallazione da capo di gentoo rieccomi qui.
> 
> Buon anno a tutti.....
> 
> Ho fatto grandi passi grazie a gentoo ed alla infinita documentazioni esistente...tuttavia ogni tanto mi perdo e non riesco a ritrovare il capo della matassa  
> ...

 

Secondo me il tuo problema risiede nel kernel ke hai usato ke è incompatibile con i driver ati che hai usato! HO il tuo stesso problema con il kernel SUSPEND2-SOURCES che mi crea lo schermo nero quando faccio startx... inoltre i driver mi davano problemi con i kernel GENTOO-SOURCES superiori al 2.6.15!  Ho risolto installando un kernel 2.6.15-r1  e i driver 8.29 xkè i driver 8.30 8.32 nn mi fanno andare l'accelerazione 3d

P.S. ho un ati x1400 sul mio portatile

----------

## blade_77

Ok, ho modificato per l'nesima volta xorg.conf, adesso almeno non mi fa una schermata nera senza possibilit di far nulla, pero' non funziona ancora..

Il messaggio che mi riporta e' :

```
(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module  does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx : No matching Device section for istance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) Screen 0 deleted becouse of no matching config section.

(EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file. 
```

----------

## xveilsidex

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

> Ok, ho modificato per l'nesima volta xorg.conf, adesso almeno non mi fa una schermata nera senza possibilit di far nulla, pero' non funziona ancora..
> 
> Il messaggio che mi riporta e' :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

vai nella sezione del mouse e imposta queste opzioni

Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

 Option  "Device" "/dev/psaux"

----------

## blade_77

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vai nella sezione del mouse e imposta queste opzioni
> 
> Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
> ...

 

Ma così non va bene?

```
Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"   # modificato manualmente

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" # eliminato 5 6"
```

----------

## xveilsidex

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   
> 
> vai nella sezione del mouse e imposta queste opzioni
> 
> Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
> ...

 

secondo me se togli a """ Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"  """"  e la sostituisci con questa    Option  "Device" "/dev/psaux"  stringa forse togli qualche erore dal xorg  oppure metti  Option  "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

----------

## bandreabis

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx vesa"
```

li hai in /etc/make.conf  :Question: 

----------

## blade_77

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="keybord mouse"
```

li ho così...

----------

## blade_77

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me se togli a """ Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"  """"  e la sostituisci con questa    Option  "Device" "/dev/psaux"  stringa forse togli qualche erore dal xorg  oppure metti  Option  "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

 

Secondo me il problema non è che sia o meno /dev/input/mice o /dev/input/muose0 o /dev/misc/psaux perchè il mouse funziona benissimo anche in modalità consolle...( /dev/input/mice )...il fatto strano è che non mi avvia i moduli per il mouse e la tastiera!!

Idee ??   :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho avuto il tuo problema... avevo trovato qualcosa nel forum, ma non ricordo dove nè cosa avevo fatto.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xveilsidex

 *blade_77 wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   
> 
> secondo me se togli a """ Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"  """"  e la sostituisci con questa    Option  "Device" "/dev/psaux"  stringa forse togli qualche erore dal xorg  oppure metti  Option  "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux" 
> 
> Secondo me il problema non è che sia o meno /dev/input/mice o /dev/input/muose0 o /dev/misc/psaux perchè il mouse funziona benissimo anche in modalità consolle...( /dev/input/mice )...il fatto strano è che non mi avvia i moduli per il mouse e la tastiera!!
> ...

 

Nn bisogna mai dare nulla x scontato! prova a cambiare driver!

----------

## blade_77

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nn bisogna mai dare nulla x scontato! prova a cambiare driver!

 

Sono d'accordo con te, infatti di prove ne faccio moltissime, e ne ho fatte veramente tante, sto parlando di circa 30 configurazioni diverse per xorg.conf

...di progressi ne ho fatti grazie e voi ed alla documentazione gentoo ufficiale e non....provo.

----------

## blade_77

Provato....non è cambiato niente   :Crying or Very sad: 

Inoltre ho fatto altre modifiche...sembrava stesse partendo....ci mancava poco e...monitor in stanby!!!!

Idee?

----------

## blade_77

...possibile che nessuno ha almeno un'idea?

Non ci credo...

----------

## blade_77

Questo è il mio xorg.conf completo, meno i commenti :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse"# "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard"# "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#    Load        "type1"

     Load        "synaptics"

     Load        "bitmap"

     Load        "dcc"

     Load        "int10"

     Load        "type1"

     Load        "vbe"

#    Load        "speedo"

   Load "extmod" # inserito manualmente

#       Load "record"  inserito manualmente

#   Load "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

#   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"   # modificato manualmente

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice" #/dev/psaux provato senza risultato

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" # eliminato 5 6"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

         Identifier  "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

         Option      "DPMS"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

        Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option "VideoGLOverlay" "off"

        Option "DesktopSetup" "horizontal,reverse"

        BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

   #ChipId 0x5d4f

   #Screen 1  inserito manualmente

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

      Mode 0666

EndSection
```

e questo è quello che appare dopo il mio starx :

```
(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module  does not exist, 0) 

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0) 

(WW) fglrx : No matching Device section for istance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found 

(EE) Screen 0 deleted becouse of no matching config section. 

(EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
```

----------

## blade_77

Ma non esiste un sistema per mettere questi mouse e  keybord driver al suo posto o farglieli trovare?

Il mio make.conf è il seguente :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome -acpi 3dnow X a52 aac alsa arts bzip2 cdinstall cdparanoia cdr dga dio dri doc dv dvdread encode fdftk ffmpeg firebird firefox gif ginac ipod jikes jpeg jpeg2k lash kdexdetals mad mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer multilib opengl pda pdf png quicktime scanner solid source sse sse2 tiff usb vcd win32codecs xine xinerama xml xprint xvid qt3 qt4 kde dvd dvdr hal"

#USE="-gtk -gnome kde qt3 qt4 dvdr dvd alsa hal"

LINGUAS="it en"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

#CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

PS : secondo voi il flag USE può andare bene così?

Il prossimo passo è installare java sdk, devo aggiungere java all'interno di USE?

----------

## crisandbea

secondo me non hai caricato i relativi moduli per mouse e tastiera nel kernel...

dacci un'occhiata.

per quanto riguarda java :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/java.xml.

nb:ogni tanto fare delle ricerche non è sbagliato...., ti invito a farle....

----------

## blade_77

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nb:ogni tanto fare delle ricerche non è sbagliato...., ti invito a farle....

 

Sono d'accordo con te....ho già preso visione delle varie documentazioni...però prima voglio risolvere il problema con X...

Siccome ho seguito tutte le guide ufficiali e non...e non sapendo più dove sbattere la testa...se non  mi aiuta chi ha più esperienza non riesco più a sistemare la situazione...

----------

## blade_77

Ciao a tutti, purtroppo mi sono passato al setaccio tutte le guide possibili ed immaginabili ma non sono riuscito a fare nessun passo in avanti....quasi.

Sono riuscito almeno ad attivare il framebuffer e impostare il video a 1280 x 1024, così almeno riesco ad utilizzare internet da Gentoo e fare subito le prove del caso.

E' possibile rimuovere in un sol colpo tutta la configurazione di X pacchatti compresi? mi sa che il casino nasce da li (se ho detto una ca**ata ditemelo).

Se riesco a ripartire dall'inizio forse riesco anche a capire cosa fare passo dopo passo, visto che adesso un pochino più di teoria l'ho imparata.

Grazie

----------

## blade_77

...ma vi serve qualche informazione per darmi una risposta?

Ho omesso qualcosa? non sono stato chiaro? il mio è un caso irrisolvibile?

Abbandono gentoo e provo altro? nessuno mi sa aiutare????

----------

